# broody behavior and hiding from me



## lily magdesyan (Sep 7, 2019)

About four months ago I found a baby pigeon that couldn't fly and was crying. I took her home and have been raising her, she is now independent and likes to fly wherever she wants, but always returns home. Lately she has been sitting on my neighbors balconies and gets very territorial when I try to get her. I think she is trying to build a nest. Is this normal for a young bird that does not have a mate? I bought her a nesting box but I can't find her around because she is always in a different balcony and doesn't seem to like coming home anymore. I still leave her food and water but I haven't seen her eat in days, maybe over a week. Please help! What do I do? Should I be worried??


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

If the bird is released Then , no there is nothing you can do. 

Leave it’s usual feed out everyday and he or she may come back to it if needed. 

When they mature they do seek a mate, hopefully you released it where other pigeons flock. If not , the pigeon may venture and try to find other pigeons.


----------

